# tren anxiety



## antonoverlord (Nov 18, 2011)

please guys explain more on this what kinda anxiety, like scarred to be in public and everythings going wrong kinda anxiety, or just like a rush rush feeling and energetic


----------



## SRX (Nov 18, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> please guys explain more on this what kinda anxiety, like scarred to be in public and everythings going wrong kinda anxiety, or just like a rush rush feeling and energetic


 

I do love my Tren A

I dont get anxiety, i get more edgy. Wife can pick it up fast. She will see a so called "look" in my eyes.

I have read EQ gives you real bad anxiety what kind i dont know.


----------



## USMC (Nov 18, 2011)

A rush feeling.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 18, 2011)

good on rush cause i use to have another issue a long time ago that caused anxiety scared of being in public and feeling like life was going wrong


----------



## Woodrow1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have problems with anxiety which in turn causes panic attacks.


Tren A barely causes any problems for me what so ever...   I had a slight bit of anxiety worrying about going off on my boss when he was lecturing me.... thats about it..


----------



## MDR (Nov 18, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> I have problems with anxiety which in turn causes panic attacks.
> 
> 
> Tren A barely causes any problems for me what so ever... I had a slight bit of anxiety worrying about going off on my boss when he was lecturing me.... thats about it..


 
Be careful.  If you have a temper, Tren will amplify it.  Try at a low dose first.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 18, 2011)

No anxiety for me, but I got very possessive of my wife.  Wanted to throttle anyone checking her out.


----------



## pebble (Nov 18, 2011)

I get a little aggressive for a few weeks when it starts kicking in.  I also get what I call anxious.  Maybe this is what you consider anxiety.


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> No anxiety for me, but I got very possessive of my wife.  Wanted to throttle anyone checking her out.



and you wanted to try out swinging lol...


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 18, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> and you wanted to try out swinging lol...



That was pre tren. That shit made me a little crazy.  I never had any issues w jealousy until I was on it.  No more for me.


----------



## markeemark85 (Nov 19, 2011)

If u r anxiety prone already like I am I would stay away from Tren..Ive done 2 cycles of tren a..had to cut the last one short..could not sleep from anxiety..Several times I jumped out of bed round 2:00 am with major anxiety..was so bad I had go for a run around the apartment complex...Plus the tren dreams along with tren sweats..

 this was on a low dose of tren a...Good thing it was tren ace  got out of my system quick..

  Never again.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 19, 2011)

not the kind of anxiety im worried about, man anxiety is bad when ur afraid to go out in public, thats bad anxiety, fuck it ill go run at 2am, not doing anything better lol, jk i know sleep is important


----------



## acemon (Dec 29, 2011)

So even the type of anxiety varies person to person too?!


----------



## rc771 (Dec 29, 2011)

i don't get anxiety on it really but I do lose it very easy and when I'm on test and tren it's hard for me to not be frustrated with my girl like 24/7 because for some reason it makes me look around at other girls and i feel like i'm missing out on something lol. Is that anxiety? haha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't notice any anxiety from it (gone as high as 1.5 grams a week)

im naturally somewhat anxious, but have absolutely no temper issues, so it has never become an issue.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 29, 2011)

I tend to snap at certain shit when I'm on tren. I get the jealousy thing to but all I do is stop and think.I'm jerked jacked and tan if this chick wants someone else she's a dumbass lol. the insomnia for me is just racing thoughts of nothing particular. kind of annoying


----------

